

Auto Regulators Dismissed Defect Tied to 13 Deaths - tuxguy
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/09/business/auto-regulators-dismissed-defect-tied-to-13-deaths.html

======
orasis
13? Is that a statistically significant number?

~~~
dippyskoodlez
Deaths.

31 accidents directly caused by the faulty parts. I had a similar powertrain
issue a few years back.

